# Breakfast Ideas



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

I eat the same shit for breakfast a lot, and am looking for ideas other then eggs/oats etc. Want something semi-healthy but filling as well. Here is something that I eat pretty much once a week, not my creation but I can't remember where I got it,

1.5 cups dry One Minute oats
3 scoops chocolate protein powder (any brand)
2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter
1/2cup milk to mix it into desired consistency (whole, skim, 2%, whatever)

Mix it all together in a bowl, if you are gonna eat it right away, 20 minutes in the freezer or if for the next day, refrigerate overnight. Tastes like no bake cookies, filling as hell and calorie dense (varies depending on protein, milk chosen, PB)


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 6, 2011)

Sorry man.  Unfortunately thats all I eat for breakfast everyday of my life.  Eggs and Oats...  Never gets old to me.   On the other hand I feel like if I see a chicken Im going to lose my mind.  Im burned out on chicken tiddies.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Sorry man. Unfortunately thats all I eat for breakfast everyday of my life. Eggs and Oats... Never gets old to me. On the other hand I feel like if I see a chicken Im going to lose my mind. Im burned out on chicken tiddies.


 
I love chicken, eat so much of it because it is so versatile.

But I am tired of eggs, boiled, scrambled, poached etc. I posted in another thread about using Tabasco on hard boiled eggs and it made me realize that I am sick of fucking eggs. 60-65 a week, damn man, give me some variety.


----------



## superman39 (May 6, 2011)

i eat 2 whole eggs with 1/4 cup egg whites scramble with smoke turkey breast. 1 slice of whole wheat bread with chunky peanut butter and fresh blueberry spread. i also add avacado sometimes when is available. then i drink my protein serving two hours later.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I love chicken, eat so much of it because it is so versatile.
> 
> But I am tired of eggs, boiled, scrambled, poached etc. I posted in another thread about using Tabasco on hard boiled eggs and it made me realize that I am sick of fucking eggs. 60-65 a week, damn man, give me some variety.




I eat 56 a week.  8 for breakfast everyday.  I dont seem to get tired of them..
I eat em plain too.  Scrambled with some milk.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

superman39 said:


> i eat 2 whole eggs with 1/4 cup egg whites scramble with smoke turkey breast. 1 slice of whole wheat bread with chunky peanut butter and fresh blueberry spread. i also add avacado sometimes when is available. then i drink my protein serving two hours later.


 
I scramble them with brocolli and spinach and then slice avocado on top sometime and cover it with salsa. 



Work IN Progress said:


> I eat 56 a week. 8 for breakfast everyday. I dont seem to get tired of them..
> I eat em plain too. Scrambled with some milk.


 
That's good you can do it everyday. I'm just getting bored with them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I hate eating when I first wake up, so I just drink 24oz of milk and I eat maybe an hour after that.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I hate eating when I first wake up, so I just drink 24oz of milk and I eat maybe an hour after that.


 
I don't eat for about 2 hours after I wake. I know this goes against common bodybuilding logic, but I have no appetite. I have 2 scoops of protein and 10g of BCAA's within about 20-30 minutes of getting up, but foods is a no go. And I can't drink too much milk. Tears up my stomach.


----------



## Hell (May 6, 2011)

When I was bulking my ed breakfast was:

2 cups milk
1/2 cup to 1 cup oats
2 Scoops Whey
Frozen Berries or Yogurt - Usually Blueberries or Peaches 
2 tbs Olive Oil for extra calories

Blend and enjoy....Fucking delicious and 800-1200 calories depending on how you do it


----------



## superman39 (May 6, 2011)

Hell said:


> When I was bulking my ed breakfast was:
> 
> 2 cups milk
> 1/2 cup to 1 cup oats
> ...



this looks good to bulk.


----------



## superman39 (May 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I don't eat for about 2 hours after I wake. I know this goes against common bodybuilding logic, but I have no appetite. I have 2 scoops of protein and 10g of BCAA's within about 20-30 minutes of getting up, but foods is a no go. And I can't drink too much milk. Tears up my stomach.



i feel different about that. i enjoy eating breakfast ASAP in the AM.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I eat the same shit for breakfast a lot, and am looking for ideas other then eggs/oats etc. Want something semi-healthy but filling as well. Here is something that I eat pretty much once a week, not my creation but I can't remember where I got it,
> 
> 1.5 cups dry One Minute oats
> 3 scoops chocolate protein powder (any brand)
> ...


 
peanuts are bad for you - should be avoided. Swap with almond butter or walnuts - I also add in virgin coconut oil. 

<B>





> *When peanuts grow, they can harbor carcinogenic mold called an **“aflatoxin“**. *This goes for conventional and organic peanuts. They longer they sit (during shipping, for example), especially in warm temperatures and high humidity, the more mold grows. And as it’s nearly impossible to buy peanuts “local”, as they are only grown in a few Southern locations, more likely than not that even your organic peanuts are suspect.​


</B>





> *The far bigger concern, however, is that peanuts contain lectins which are believed to have inflammatory and atherogenic potential. Most plants contain lectins, some of which are toxic, inflammatory, or both. Many of these lectins are resistant to cooking and to digestive enzymes, and some have been scientifically shown to have significant GI toxicity in humans. Lectins from grains (especially wheat) and legumes (including peanuts and soybeans) are most commonly associated with aggravation of inflammatory and digestive diseases in the body. (As an aside, dairy from cows fed grain-based diets can also contain these grain-derived lectins.)*​


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Captn', I'll have to give the almond butter a try.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks for the info Captn', I'll have to give the almond butter a try.


 
It's pricey dude, but tastes a dream - I used to mix it into cottage cheese. See if you can find a health store that will make it fresh for you.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's pricey dude, but tastes a dream - I used to mix it into cottage cheese. See if you can find a health store that will make it fresh for you.



Have a great health food place close by, I get my PB there (grind it myself) and I know they have almonds too. Have to make a stop today.


----------



## D-Lats (May 7, 2011)

I eat atleast 60 eggs a week for breakfast when bulking I like agave syrup tastes great and some good calories I add it to bland old oatmeal to. That stuff is like eating sawdust without a little something in it.


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I don't eat for about 2 hours after I wake. I know this goes against common bodybuilding logic, but I have no appetite. I have 2 scoops of protein and 10g of BCAA's within about 20-30 minutes of getting up, but foods is a no go. And I can't drink too much milk. Tears up my stomach.


 

bcaa's in the morning? ive only started using them but i thought they were just for before and after workout?
p.s im sick to fuck off eggs and oats aswell if i see a egg or pack of oats its  time! id love a high protein alternative!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

jimm said:


> bcaa's in the morning? ive only started using them but i thought they were just for before and after workout?
> p.s im sick to fuck off eggs and oats aswell if i see a egg or pack of oats its  time! id love a high protein alternative!


 
If youre sick off eggs just throw them in a blender with protein powder and chugg it. I throw in some linseeds for extra omega 3s - thats my preWO meal.


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If youre sick off eggs just throw them in a blender with protein powder and chugg it. I throw in some linseeds for extra omega 3s - thats my preWO meal.


 
Il give it a go tomorow! any thing different its always scrambled egg omelets or hard boiled what ever.. gets boring but its got to be done! surely it will be thick and discuting but then again its gonna do down quicker then eating them.. worth a try


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I hate eating when I first wake up, so I just drink 24oz of milk and I eat maybe an hour after that.



I use to be exactly the same way.  I couldn't stand the thought of food in the first two hours of waking up but I forced myself to start eating breakfast within half an hour of waking up and now I can't go longer than an hour without eating.  It took a week of forcing food then another week of getting into the habit and within 3 weeks I had to eat breakfast or I wouldn't feel good.  I think it's a matter of getting your body use to feeding at the time you want it to.


----------



## jimm (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If youre sick off eggs just throw them in a blender with protein powder and chugg it. I throw in some linseeds for extra omega 3s - thats my preWO meal.


 
i had a shake this morning with 2 scoops and 3 eggs in milk all i can say is who needs laxative when you have raw eggs?


----------



## superman39 (May 8, 2011)

eggs and steaks are the best protein source you can ever get. that being said, if you wanna get muscles and see results you better love eggs and steaks imo.


----------



## Merkaba (May 10, 2011)

4am...just finished a steak omelet.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

either stick your eggs in a protein shake, and eat the oats cooked alongside(i can't stomach raw oats, make me chuinder!!) 

or I like chicken or steak for breakfast with some potatoes nom nom nom, fuck the eggs for breakfast, chicken for dinner mantra. eat what you need to eat to get in the macros.

but egg fried rice is a good bet if you want to use eggs at all, 
use white rice due to the time of day and add olive oil after cooking for the fats, tasty


----------



## tubbednova (May 10, 2011)

Try 1/2c oats with apple diced in 2hard boiled eggs 1tsb cocoa powder and 1/4walnuts.
or
1/4c buckwheat pancake mix/olive-oil and whey powder,Glass of milk,molasis for syrup and cottage cheese 

What im having tomorrow morning 
2eggs/2whites,1/2c black beans,salsa,diced ham,spinach,cheese,with a piece of toast(sprouted)and a cup of mixed berries(not in the mix)


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 10, 2011)

My daily breakfast is usually 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg (few slices of turkey chopped, some salsa, chopped tomatoes, & some cilantro, scarmble and at the end put in some cheese..

I don't get bored of it, I actually enjoy it.

I also often make Fruit, Nuts, and Spice Oatmeal in the slow cooker... This recipe is really good (if u have a sclow cooker, u should give it a try) 

Cooking time is 8 hrs.

Ingredients: 

2 cups steel cut oats
2 cups diced apple
1 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup slivered almonds
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3 cups water
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoons butter (u can use low fat) 

Combine the oats, apple, cranberries, almonds, pecans, water, milk, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, and butter in a slow cooker. Cook on Low overnight or 8 hours.


----------



## tubbednova (May 10, 2011)

Fit_Qtie said:


> My daily breakfast is usually 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg (few slices of turkey chopped, some salsa, chopped tomatoes, & some cilantro, scarmble and at the end put in some cheese..
> 
> I don't get bored of it, I actually enjoy it.
> 
> ...


 Now that sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

These menus do not wet my appetite.


----------



## usafchris (May 10, 2011)

There are very few days that I will ever pass up a solid breakfast, but when I do I will get on this site, pull up the shake recipes sticky, and go to work with the blender within 30 mins of getting up.  That has always been a safe option imo.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Sorry man.  Unfortunately thats all I eat for breakfast everyday of my life.  Eggs and Oats...  Never gets old to me.   On the other hand I feel like if I see a chicken Im going to lose my mind.  Im burned out on chicken tiddies.



me too


----------



## CG (May 18, 2011)

Fit_Qtie said:


> My daily breakfast is usually 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg (few slices of turkey chopped, some salsa, chopped tomatoes, & some cilantro, scarmble and at the end put in some cheese..
> 
> I don't get bored of it, I actually enjoy it.
> 
> ...



wtf does it turn into? lol


----------



## Kusakup (May 18, 2011)

I eat this yogurt bowl thing that is pretty good

1/2 cup non-fat yogurt
2 tbsp of walnuts halves (Smaller is better)
1 apple slice up into little cubes
2 tbsp honey
2 scoops protein

It is pretty damn good if I say so


----------



## Ravager (May 18, 2011)

I use a vitamix blender its awesome.

Every morning I have

1 cup milk
2-3 huge handfuls of frozen baby spinach
banana
3 scoops of strawberry or vanilly protein
4 eggs
1-2 cups of oatmeal
creatine

Blend into perfect smoothness and it tastes delicious. Good protein, complex carbs, and greens.... Could add PB or olive oil for additional calories


----------



## jack1970 (May 18, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I use a vitamix blender its awesome.
> 
> Every morning I have
> 
> ...



Ive never tried blending PB. Does it blend ok?


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. My morning routine is eating 2 packs of oatmeal (1 flavored + 1 regular) with 2 tbs of coffee creamer... plus my morning coffee, which I cut down from an XL size to half a pint size. Just to have the coffee taste in my mouth in the morning.


----------



## NJRiot (May 18, 2011)

had this morning ... ( i get creative )

2 scoops carnivor chocolate protien powder
2 egg whites
1 cup low fat pancake mix
1 cup 2% milk 
1 cup water
4 ice cubes

blend n drink   15 minutes after had a bannana!

lunch was 8 strands asparigus in olive oil n garlic with lemon sauce & 4 slices of turkey breast on the side.


----------



## TJTJ (May 18, 2011)

Why not just flip things up. Like go mexican. Get a burrito rap, bacon or turkey bacon, scramble eggs maybe some fresh spinach and spicy salsa as a topping. Breakfast Burrito


----------



## blazin98 (May 18, 2011)

Any of u use those egg whites from "egg whites international"??? just wondering how they taste.  I hate the taste of egg beaters or any of the egg white products at the supermarkets. But these say they are real egg whites just pasturized.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2011)

I've used Lana's Egg Whites and they are pretty damn good. But the Max Muscle where I bought them folded so I haven't used em in maybe a year or more.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have also been struggling with my breakfast and I really need to improve it. 

My current breakfast.  But needs to be improved for bulking. 

-1/2 cup oatmeal 
-1 hard boiled egg (mixed with oatmeal)
-12oz glass of milk
-1/8 cup raisins (mixed with oatmeal)
-1 multivitamin
-1 Vitamin c

I really need more protein so I am currently looking for ideas.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

If you like chicken, then why don't you make some chicken breakfast burritos?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 1, 2011)

Chicken breakfast burritos do sound awesome.


----------

